# We are Siameezers if you Pleaseezers?



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Just two recent piccies of my new kitten Moth and also Maia who is grumping about him less and less!



















"O.O"

Edit: More piccies!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

They are both stunning and omg look at those eyes:eek6::001_wub:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

gorjus!


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I go off to have some lunch and you post these pictures of your gorgeous pair of kitties!!! Nearly missed them. Moth is looking absolutely beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: and Maia looks happy enough to share the bed with him


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww lovely, and i love Maia's colour!!!


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. The smartest cats around, nearly too clever for their own good.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww just stuning :001_wub::001_wub: bonny dog to


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Moth is sooo adorable!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I am totally,totally in love with Moth - he is absolutely stunning. :thumbup:
and Maia and your dog look great too! Fantastic pics


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww thanks so much everyone!!


----------

